# Another FL skiff guy



## houndog (Jun 20, 2016)

Howdy,
Just bought a little Muir Maid skiff. Owned many boats, but this is technically my first skiff. The 13 ft Gheenoe was way too small for me. Haven't even put it in the water yet. It's old, and may (does) need a transom. This seems like the place to come for all things skiff related...look forward to message boarding with y'all.


----------



## michigan1022 (Jun 16, 2016)

welcome


----------

